
Anti-vax movement blamed for 30% jump in measles cases worldwide - EndXA
https://www.sbs.com.au/news/anti-vax-movement-blamed-for-30-per-cent-jump-in-measles-cases-worldwide
======
nbabitskiy
Anti-vax is not a "movement". Vax is a movement, and a recent one, always
coming along with the government's bayonets. There are few reasons not to vax
yourself in Finland, and incidentally there are no anti-vax problems there.

Where I live, the healthcare minister peddles placebo pills, cause she has a
share in the business, and the secret services have their own media to "leak"
private data of politically dubious people.

Every consistently christian family have many memories of government
repressions. Most MDs talk to you as a cop in a bad Milwaukee neighborhood to
a black teenager.

There are many good reasons to avoid any contact with the officials.

I'm not an anti-vaxer, but in a country where any slightly marginal social
group is still alive in spite of the government, you can't blame them. It's a
sound Bayesian strategy.

------
blake1
Wow. The first two comments on HN are anti-vax propaganda, obfuscation, and
racism. It’s not a logical stretch to say that lower vaccination rates leads
to higher infection rates. And it’s pretty well documented that herd immunity
drops off pretty quickly with vaccination rate.

And the HN ideal should be to rigorously investigate even a logical inference
like that. Yet when a post does just that, it’s met with a _racist_ suggestion
that middle eastern migrants are causing the uptick. No citations.

Very disappointing reaction.

------
LifeLiverTransp
Maybe journalism should come with a liability - as in spreading
missinformation and blowing hot air into the flames of civil war like debate
is something that you could be held liable for. If enough people cite you as
the source of the information for their bad decisions, you should be held
financially acountable.

~~~
craftyguy
I think the solution is even, uh, simpler than that. Refusing to vaccinate
your children should be viewed internationally as child abuse, and parents who
commit child abuse, especially in 1st world countries (where child abuse is
already illegal), should be prosecuted.

~~~
downer60
There are other ways to not get sick.

Ways that don't involve a government registry, ways that don't involve police
demanding papers, ways that don't involve mandatory behavior modification with
negative reinforcement.

My instinct is to not resort to a knee-jerk presumptive desire to punish,
because I feel I don't have enough dominion over my peers. I'm not interested
in throwing more people in jail. I'm not interested in more traffic tickets.
I'm not interested in putting my kids in another database.

Sorry, track your mandatory compulsory military draft in some other place.
Raise your own kids far away from mine, thanks.

~~~
craftyguy
> There are other ways to not get sick.

[citation needed]

> I'm not interested in putting my kids in another database.

Shot records have been a thing, in the US at least, for decades. This is not a
new thing.

>Sorry, track your mandatory compulsory military draft in some other place.

What the fuck does this have to do with anything I said?

> Raise your own kids far away from mine, thanks.

Yea, since it seems like your kids will be getting the measles (or worse),
gladly.

~~~
downer60
Your fundamental error is philosophical.

I'm not against medical intervention. I think vaccinations are a good thing.

I'm against government mandated familial interventions.

I think there are 1,000 other more important things the government could be
doing to improve people's lives. Alarmist, breathless hand-wringing about
personal medical choices or parental responsibilities isn't the only way to
approach pandemics or public health issues.

The last thing we should be doing is using government resources to apply
retaliation or punishment. There are plenty of reasons to inflict harm, take
money away from people, and generally stifle the hell out of people with laws,
and all of them get over used, and just simply spread misery. This gives
people more reasons to rationalize and passive-aggressively resist anything
with a government's fingerprints on it.

Meanwhile, you said it yourself: those who do get vaccinated have nothing to
fear. They'll live lives untouched by disease, so it's none of their business
what happens to the rest. For the vaccinated, this is _already_ a non-problem
by default.

~~~
craftyguy
> I think vaccinations are a good thing.

I also think vaccinations are a good thing, but your original comment didn't
come across that way.. In fact, it came across as being completely off topic.

